# vaporizing nucs



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

I am curious if anyone treats single five frame deep nucs with oxalic acid vaporization and if so how much acid you use. The instructions I have read are two scoops (2g) for two story hives, 1 scoop (1g) for single story hives. I assume that the instructions assume 10 frame equipment so does a 5 frame nuc treatment get a proportional dose of half a scoop (.5g)? I wonder if their are other variables to consider such as a nuc being too small to handle the treatment or perhaps a minimum amount of acid used to be effective no matter the size of the colony? 

Thanks
Ryan Williamson


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ryan,
3/4 gram is adequate.........

Larry


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use one scoop. Get good results


----------



## datsdajoke (Aug 17, 2012)

Not too critical, I use 1/2 tsp for full sized hives, and just eyeball a smaller amount for smaller hives and nucs. Never had any bad effects from the acid, I think the dosage needs to be super high before it will cause any damage.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah you need to go nuts with the scooper to overdose a hive with OA. Not to say it can't happen but a 5 framer is an easy eyeball estimate.


----------



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

Whew! Just finished 83 hives and found myself really wishing I had a second vaporizer to speed things up. I ended up doing aprox 3/4 scoop on the 5 frame nucs. It was a humid calm afternoon and I was really thankful for a respirator. 

Ryan


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ryan Williamson said:


> Whew! Just finished 83 hives and found myself really wishing I had a second vaporizer to speed things up. Ryan


Ryan, you can purchase that second vaporizer on OxaVap.com! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep I just did that SNL.....Can you ship as fast as you promote? 
I am looking forward to double speed next week and am curious to see if it increases my overwintering success rate over the past few years of no summer treatments. I did mite counts before hand so I know which hives to breed from for next year. 

For those who use two vaporizors at the same time........ do you use a dedicated battery for each vaporizor or hook both up to the same battery? I have a good car battery that had no problem with 4 hours of constant use today.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ryan Williamson said:


> Yep I just did that SNL.....Can you ship as fast as you promote?
> 
> For those who use two vaporizors at the same time........ do you use a dedicated battery for each vaporizor or hook both up to the same battery? I have a good car battery that had no problem with 4 hours of constant use today.


Thanks for your purchase, It'll ship tomorrow! I use the same battery for multiple vaporizers. Just crank your car ever now & then to charge the battery......


----------



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

I should have been clearer.....it is an automotive battery that does not reside in my bee van. I could see cranking the van up to give it a boost with jumper cables if it got too weak in an outyard.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ryan,
I believe running 2 vaporizers from the same battery will quickly tire that battery down.... as long as you have a van close by with jumpers....

My wife was none too happy when I had to call her from an outyard to give me a jump when I let my vehicle battery run down......live and learn....


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Ryan,
Curious how your nucs are doing so far this winter.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What about vaporizing a 3 frame nuc full of bee.
How much to use for this nuc?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Based on 2g. per double deep, you would use about 1/3g. for a 3 frame nuc.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

don't know about 3 framers, but I've used 2g on 5 framers with no problems.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, much.
It takes so little to help so much. OA is the way to go!


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

We are about to do OA vap treatments. I read it is 1 gm per 10 frame deep. So 2 grams for a double deep.
For a 5 over 5 deep nuc wouldn't one use 1 gm? Or do you use 2 grams on everything?
What about single 10 frame deeps?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

WBVC said:


> I read it is 1 gm per 10 frame deep. What about single 10 frame deeps?


I thought a single 10 frame deeps is equivalent to a 10 frame deep. Is it not? 
So if it is then 1gram should be fine.

I put a 1/2 gram on 3 frames deep. But the density of the bees is too much that either the bees or the comb
absorbed the OAV right away. I did saw some smoke vapor coming out at 4 minutes into the treatment.
After 6 minutes done with the treatment I opened the hive. But cannot see any
sign of the vapor/fume anymore. This is my first time doing it. So will see how the mite drop will be later on. 
If you have lots of bees then go with 2 grams will be fine. I will continue to use a half gram to treat within the next
week or so. Keep us updated, o.k.


----------



## Arkansas Beekeeper (May 23, 2010)

I was on the oxavap.com web site and received a warning that the digital certificate is invalid. The Facebook and twitter links take you to invalid pages. Has anyone has any issues with this site?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry about any problems. I'll have it checked and fixed promptly. 
Larry


----------



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

Mike,
Thanks for asking. I have not had time to check all of my hives but yesterday I went through 98 hives and had 2 deadouts. I run about 2/3 nucs. One dead out was a nuc with a note that the swarm queen that was spotty and to re-queen which I never did. The other dead out was a full size colony with the meanest VSH queen that I only kept as she kept low mite counts for three years straight. I will not miss her at all. I vaporized 3 times in the late summer and then got busy with my real job and did not have time to check on the girls from Oct 1 till yesterday. I vaporized again yesterday as it was 50 degrees. Now the real testing time comes for the colonies


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds great so far! We'll keep our fingers crossed, we're half way there.

My 14 colonies are all still kickin. Did the same as you this summer and another shot November 29th. Some are a little lighter than I like so I put sugar blocks on most of them. We'll see how the rest of the winter goes.


----------

